# خط إعادة تدوير الإطارات



## شهبندر خان (12 أغسطس 2010)

[/URL]
خط إعادة تدوير الإطارات
المؤسسة المصرية للتصميمات الصناعية _كادسول
خط إعادة تدوير الإطارات موديل TRM102 هو تعديل وتطوير جاء بعد إضافة الكثير من التعديلات والتطويرات علي الخطوط الموجودة حاليا ليمنح المستخدم أقصي طاقة إنتاجية ممكنة تتجاوز 2500 كجم للساعة مع تخفيض إستهلاك الطاقة الكهربية الي 222 ك. وات وهي أقل من الطاقة المستخدمة حاليا حتي مع الخطوط الأصغر في الأنتاج.
كما يأتي خط الإنتاج بالكثير من المميزات منها تصغير حجم الخط والمساحة المطلوبة لتركيبه الي أقل من 200 متر مربع وتقليل عدد العمالة اللازمة للتشغيل الي ثلاث عمال وتسهيل عمليات الصيانة وتسريع عمليات النقل والتركيب حيث يتم تركيب الخط في يوم واحد بواسطة أربعة عمال فقط .
وغير ذلك الكثير من المميزات التي يندر وجودها في أي من الخطوط الإخري حول العالم.
http://www.cadsoul.net/productsar/tyre recycling.htm


----------



## محمودالسويسى (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

بوركت


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------

